# Crab Apples Or Juice



## nabs478 (17/6/09)

Can anyone tell me where I might find some crap apples, or crap apple juice? I have tried looking on the net but have found nothing.

Thanks

Pip


----------



## Airgead (17/6/09)

Pip. said:


> Can anyone tell me where I might find some crap apples, or crap apple juice? I have tried looking on the net but have found nothing.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pip



My garden? There are still a few clinging to the top of the tree where its hard to reach them. Then again its a long way from Ivanhoe...

There should be someone round your way with a tree in their garden. Its a pretty common plant. You will never find juice unless you make it yourself.

Cheers
Dave


----------

